# 97Altima Alarm Reset



## Guest (Jun 2, 2003)

Since we are all newbies in here and I have to wait 48hrs, not too sure if anyone might be able to help me out. 

I have a problem with my car not starting, and it's not the battery. I put a new one in. I was told it may be that the alarm turned off the abiltiy to start the car. Does anyone know how to reset the alarm. I tried the two ways I thought it would work. Any suggestions are appreciated. Thanks


----------



## stealthb14 (Apr 30, 2002)

Hmm...Is your alarm Factory or Aftermarket? 
If it is from the factory, your Nissan Dealer should be able to take care of it and disable the "Starter Kill" Feature, if it is aftermarket, you may want to talk to your local electronics retailer such as Best Buy, Circuit City, Good Guys, etc for some help.


----------



## Guest (Jun 2, 2003)

Thanks, it is a factory alarm and I called Nissan


----------



## stealthb14 (Apr 30, 2002)

No problem


----------



## Guest (Jul 15, 2003)

*Me Too*

I have a 1995 Nissan Pathfinder that had a weakening battery. I replaced the battery with a new one and I cannot get beyond the Alarm Starter Interruptor. When I removed the battery connections, I heard the alarm "Chirp". I have full power (Lights, Fans, Radio, Wipers etc.), but I have no power going to the Starter. Does anyone know how to reset the Factory Alarm??


----------



## BORNGEARHEAD (Apr 30, 2002)

Fusible link?


----------

